
5 Badass Scientists You've Probably Never Heard of – But Should Have (Part 1) - spikewestern
https://shecancode.io/blog/5-badass-scientists-youve-probably-never-heard-of-but-should-have-part-1
======
nickpsecurity
+1 for the ladies on Manhattan Project and inventing spread spectrum. I didn't
know about them.

